# My Bird Photography, and Massachusetts "Big Year"



## bumpylemon

This year I embarked on getting 300 birds for the USA (really easy if you travel). I then tweaked it to 300 in Mass (respectful) and 200 in Worcester County(Very Good). Currently I am at 307 for the USA, 283 for Mass, and 221 for my county. 2 of 3 goals accomplished. I will share some of the birds I have encountered.




Killdeer by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Yellowlegs by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Pectoral Sandpiper by bumpylemon, on Flickr


----------



## bumpylemon

Glossy Ibis by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Glossy Ibis by bumpylemon, on Flickr


----------



## bumpylemon

Eastern Phoebe by bumpylemon, on Flickr


----------



## bumpylemon

Black Vulture by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Turkey Vulture by bumpylemon, on Flickr


----------



## bumpylemon

Common Redpoll by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Gray Jay by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Common Loon by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Yellow-crowned Night Heron by bumpylemon, on Flickr


----------



## bumpylemon

Tufted Duck by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Purple Sandpiper by bumpylemon, on Flickr


----------



## D-B-J

Some beautiful birds there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bumpylemon

Red-necked Grebe by bumpylemon, on Flickr





Sharp-shinned Hawk by bumpylemon, on Flickr


----------



## bumpylemon

Black-headed Gull by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Iceland Gull by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Mew Gull by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Black-headed Gull by bumpylemon, on Flickr


----------



## bumpylemon

Red-headed Woodpecker* by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Sandhill Crane by bumpylemon, on Flickr


----------



## sm4him

Wow, that's terrific. You've gotten some very nice shots of many of them, it looks like. When you say "getting 300 birds"--have you photographed identifiable photos of all 300+? I ask because many birders say they "have" x number of birds for the year, but all they gotta do is SEE 'em, not get good pictures!
Your 300+ makes my goal of 100 Bird Photos in a Year look kinda pitiful. I've only traveled outside my state once, but still...guess next year, I'll have to up my game!

By the way: I don't think that's a red-headed woodpecker--it could be a red-bellied woodpecker, not sure because I can't see enough of the back of its head.  Red-headed woodpeckers have entirely red heads.


----------



## bumpylemon

just seeing them is what birding is about...or hearing them. although I have photographed close to all. just not good shots. Ive gotten record shots of some birds that have only been in the US a handful of times. cant ask for up close shots on lots of birds lol.


----------



## bumpylemon

yes that is a red-headed woodpecker. its a juvenile. trust me. one thing i dont get wrong is Identification lol. Currently i am #8 in the state at species seen and #1 in my county. here is an adult I shot. in Ma they are rare. this is a video of a red-belliled http://www.flickr.com/photos/justinlawson/10078562014/

this is an adult



Red-headed Woodpecker by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Red-headed Woodpecker by bumpylemon, on Flickr


----------



## bumpylemon

Pileated Woodpecker by bumpylemon, on Flickr


----------



## bumpylemon

Nashville Warbler by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Le Conte's Sparrow by bumpylemon, on Flickr


----------



## bumpylemon

Red-shouldered Hawk by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Golden-crowned Kinglit by bumpylemon, on Flickr


----------



## bumpylemon

Coopers Hawk by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Fish Crow by bumpylemon, on Flickr


----------



## bumpylemon

Marsh Wren by bumpylemon, on Flickr



American Bittern by bumpylemon, on Flickr


----------



## bumpylemon

Northern Shrike by bumpylemon, on Flickr




White-winged Crossbill by bumpylemon, on Flickr




White-winged Crossbill by bumpylemon, on Flickr


----------



## The_Traveler

Very nice.

(do you have good recipes for all of these?


----------



## bumpylemon

Lapland Longspur by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Green-winged Teal (Eurasian) by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Herring Gull by bumpylemon, on Flickr


----------



## bumpylemon

American Crow by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Common Raven by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Common Raven by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Red-shouldered Hawk by bumpylemon, on Flickr


----------



## bumpylemon

Gray Jay by bumpylemon, on Flickr




American Kestrel by bumpylemon, on Flickr


----------



## bumpylemon

one bird i havent been lucky enough to not get close at all too.... Snowy Owl, maybe this winter!




Snowy Owl, Documentation Shot by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Snowy Owl by bumpylemon, on Flickr


----------



## bumpylemon

Savannah Sparrow (Ipswich) Passerculus sandwichensis princeps by bumpylemon, on Flickr


----------



## bumpylemon

Our common Kingbird




Eastern Kingbird by bumpylemon, on Flickr

A rare Kingbird



Western Kingbird by bumpylemon, on Flickr


----------



## bumpylemon

White-throated Sparrow by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Brant by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Brant by bumpylemon, on Flickr




American Black Duck by bumpylemon, on Flickr


----------



## bumpylemon

Fox Sparrow by bumpylemon, on Flickr


----------



## bumpylemon

our common hummingbird




Ruby-throated Hummingbird by bumpylemon, on Flickr

a rare western visitor



Calliope Hummingbird by bumpylemon, on Flickr


----------



## bumpylemon

Great-horned Owl by bumpylemon, on Flickr


VERY RARE




Northern Wheatear by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Northern Wheatear by bumpylemon, on Flickr


----------



## bumpylemon

Bald Eagle and Mute Swan by bumpylemon, on Flickr




American Coot by bumpylemon, on Flickr


----------



## bumpylemon

Northern Mockingbird by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Wild Turkey by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Clay-colored Sparrow by bumpylemon, on Flickr


----------



## bumpylemon

Pine Grosbeak by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Eastern Bluebird by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Iceland Gull by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Virginia Rail by bumpylemon, on Flickr




White-breasted Nuthatch by bumpylemon, on Flickr


----------



## bumpylemon

Black-capped Chickadee by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Herring Gull by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Mallards by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Cattle Egret by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Baltimore Oriole by bumpylemon, on Flickr


----------



## bumpylemon

Red-winged Blackbird by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Prairie Warbler by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Horned Lark by bumpylemon, on Flickr




White-winged Crossbill by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Snow Bunting by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Merlin by bumpylemon, on Flickr


----------



## bumpylemon

Black-crowned Night Heron by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Razorbill by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Great Egret by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Canvasback by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Little Blue Heron by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Rose-breasted Grosbeak by bumpylemon, on Flickr


----------



## bumpylemon

Northern  Rough-winged Swallow by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Barred Owl by bumpylemon, on Flickr




American Robin by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Fox Sparrow by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Northern Harrier by bumpylemon, on Flickr


----------



## bumpylemon

Solitary Sandpiper by bumpylemon, on Flickr




White-crowned Sparrow by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Greater Yellowlegs by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Palm Warbler by bumpylemon, on Flickr


----------



## bumpylemon

Swamp Sparrow by bumpylemon, on Flickr




White-crowned Sparrow by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Savannah Sparrow by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Green Heron by bumpylemon, on Flickr


----------



## bumpylemon

Monk Parakeet by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Mourning Dove by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Blue-winged Warbler by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Red-tailed Hawk by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Lincoln's Sparrow by bumpylemon, on Flickr


----------



## bumpylemon

American Tree Sparrow by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Little Blue Heron by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Little Blue Heron by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Ruffed Grouse by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Ruffed Grouse by bumpylemon, on Flickr


----------



## bumpylemon

Tricolored Heron, Essex Record Shot. by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Black Skimmer by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Black Skimmer by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Black Skimmers, Napatree Point, RI by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Black Skimmer, Napatree Point, RI by bumpylemon, on Flickr


----------



## bumpylemon

Semipalmated Plover by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Pine Siskin by bumpylemon, on Flickr




American Oystercatcher by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Great Blue Heron by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Caspian Tern, Worcester County by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Grasshopper Sparrow by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Grasshopper Sparrow by bumpylemon, on Flickr


----------



## bumpylemon

Brown-headed Cowbird by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Bobolink by bumpylemon, on Flickr




American White Pelican by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Least Sandpiper by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Chestbut-sided Warbler by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Black-and-White Warbler by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Canada Warbler by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Black-billed Cuckoo by bumpylemon, on Flickr


----------



## bumpylemon

Purple Martin by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Laughing Gull by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Eastern Towhee by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Winter Wren by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Vesper Sparrow by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Vesper Sparrow by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Cooper's Hawk by bumpylemon, on Flickr


----------



## matthewo

That's a lot of birds, and some nice captures in the mix.  I thought i stayed busy....


----------



## coastalconn

Wow, I've always drawn a line between "birders" and bird photographers.  You are clearly a good bit of both.. nice collection... would love to know when and where you saw the Snowy Owl


----------



## runnah

coastalconn said:


> Wow, I've always drawn a line between "birders" and bird photographers.  You are clearly a good bit of both.. nice collection... would love to know when and where you saw the Snowy Owl



Something tells me that one would be fun to talk to at a party and one you'd actively avoid.


----------



## Aloicious

Excellent! I enjoyed seeing these a lot! thanks for sharing them, I need to go back and really take a closer look at them too.


----------



## JacaRanda

Fantastic set.  I only wish I had the time and or patience.


----------



## Derrel

SOme good stuff, bumpylemon! Congratulations on a successful year so far--and you still have over five weeks left!


----------



## bumpylemon

coastalconn said:


> Wow, I've always drawn a line between "birders" and bird photographers.  You are clearly a good bit of both.. nice collection... would love to know when and where you saw the Snowy Owl



Snowy Owl was 2012 at Plum Island. Hoping they come back this winter. I started out as a photographer...then i saw an eagle...then i took a photo of it and it got published. then i started birding. now i backed away from the models and all that and im more of a birder.


----------



## coastalconn

How did you get out to Plum?  The work ferry leaves from a dock about a mile from my house but I thought that was only for employees out there?  If you ever need shoreline birds for your list I'm prbably about 90 minutes south of you...  I really want to find a Snowy Owl...


----------



## sm4him

Well, as others have mentioned, most of us here are definitely NOT real birders, more Bird Photographers. I do love to watch them and I'm pretty obsessed with making sure I I.D. whatever I shoot, but I often have to do so after I get home with the pictures, and it's definitely not my strong suit--especially when it comes to the thousand different kinds of sparrows!

Stick around; not only are your photos quite nice, we can definitely use someone who can help us ID birds!


----------



## sm4him

coastalconn said:


> How did you get out to Plum?  The work ferry leaves from a dock about a mile from my house but I thought that was only for employees out there?  If you ever need shoreline birds for your list I'm prbably about 90 minutes south of you...  I really want to find a Snowy Owl...



I still want ANY owl at all. All these birds, and I have YET to find one single owl. Not one. And I've been to spots absolutely "guaranteed" to be where the owls are. It's starting to become an obsession...


----------



## beachrat

coastalconn said:


> How did you get out to Plum?  The work ferry leaves from a dock about a mile from my house but I thought that was only for employees out there?  If you ever need shoreline birds for your list I'm prbably about 90 minutes south of you...  I really want to find a Snowy Owl...



I'd imagine he means the Plum Island off the coast of Massachusetts(although I don't think it's actually an island),not the one between me and you coastalconn.
Otherwise,instead of great shots of beautiful birds,he'd have grainy pics of flying chickens with horses heads sewn on.


----------



## coastalconn

beachrat said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did you get out to Plum?  The work ferry leaves from a dock about a mile from my house but I thought that was only for employees out there?  If you ever need shoreline birds for your list I'm prbably about 90 minutes south of you...  I really want to find a Snowy Owl...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd imagine he means the Plum Island off the coast of Massachusetts(although I don't think it's actually an island),not the one between me and you coastalconn.
> Otherwise,instead of great shots of beautiful birds,he'd have grainy pics of flying chickens with horses heads sewn on.
Click to expand...


LOL..  That would make a lot more sense   Didn't think of that.  Flying Anthrax probably wouldn't be cool to photograph


----------



## bumpylemon

Speaking of Snowy Owls. My MOM found one today in central mass. I headed down to photography it...




Snowy Owl, Worcester County by bumpylemon, on Flickr




Snowy Owl, Worcester County by bumpylemon, on Flickr


----------



## bumpylemon

rare for these parts...



Western Kingbird by bumpylemon, on Flickr


----------



## bumpylemon

Snowy Owl by bumpylemon, on Flickr


----------



## MSnowy

Nice Snowy. They have arrived along the coast also. Their arrival has stirred up a big debate between the birders and photographers here in MA.


----------



## bumpylemon

yeah. I'm not to far from the coast. I chimed in on massbird as I'm a big time birder and photographer. Justin Lawson is me.


----------



## manaheim

Wow awesome quest and some beautiful shots.

Did you happen to get the leucistic red tail out in the Burlington, Ma area?  He's hard to shoot because he's VERY observant.


----------



## MSnowy

bumpylemon said:


> yeah. I'm not to far from the coast. I chimed in on massbird as I'm a big time birder and photographer. Justin Lawson is me.



Ha Ha. I read your posts on mass bird news yesterday.


----------



## Link Delight Online Shop

Great and vivid photos! When you are shooting the birds what camera accessories do you use?


----------



## coastalconn

Bumpy, did you see the Snowy a second time?  There was finally a report of one here in CT today I think in East Haven...


----------



## bumpylemon

manaheim said:


> Wow awesome quest and some beautiful shots.
> 
> Did you happen to get the leucistic red tail out in the Burlington, Ma area?  He's hard to shoot because he's VERY observant.



i have not. there is also one out in the Springfield area. i have seen him but not photographed him!


----------



## bumpylemon

Link Delight Online Shop said:


> Great and vivid photos! When you are shooting the birds what camera accessories do you use?


i use a d800 or d700, sigma 150-500mm lens (  ). i bring a hunters chair and camo blind.


----------



## manaheim

D900???


----------



## bumpylemon

hah whoa d700.my bad getting everyone excited. lol


----------



## TKD

Great job!  Love the low aspect.  Great goal!


----------

